# Art/Object Issues > Registration >  Loaning Gallery Furniture

## JOE WALTON

Hello All,

Does anyone have policies and/or contracts in place for loaning gallery furniture to other organizations when it's not part of an exhibition that you've organized? Im curious to hear how others are dealing with these requests as Im sure were not alone. Id greatly appreciate any and all help!

Many Thanks,
Joe

*JOSEPH WALTON*
Exhibition Designer/Chief Preparator
Akron Art Museum
One South High
Akron, OH 44308
330.376.9186 x224
330.376.1180 fax
www.AkronArtMuseum.org

Shipping (UPS, FedEx, Overnight mail, etc.):
30 South Broadway
Akron OH 44308

----------

